# Your favorite type of music?



## Mama Looigi (Feb 26, 2019)

What is you favorite type of music? For example: My favorite types of music are Bossa Nova, Italian Opera, Classical, Muzak etc.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 26, 2019)

Country, Rock, Metal, Post-Hardcore, Punk, Techno, etc.


----------



## Issac (Feb 26, 2019)

I like almost every genre, so it's difficult to say. I mean, there's something I like from every genre. 
But I do really like powerful instrumentations, or powerful lyrics.. and generally dislike growling (but like screaming). 

To give an example, these past days I've been listening to: Bonobo (Electronic), Brett Detar (Country), Me First and the Gimme Gimmes (Punk rock cover band), Mono (post-rock), Dream Theater (progressive rock?), envy (post-rock + hardcore?), The Fall of Troy (post-hardcore), Tyler the Creator (rap)...


----------



## Hardline (Sep 25, 2019)

Melodic Rock....
Power metal...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 25, 2019)

Anything that isn’t country or has powerful singing like Adele. Her voice stresses me out to no end.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello.

I have no "favorite" music type.

Every day I wake up,my Music mood is different from the previous day.
I listen to every music,sometimes very long and intensive,sometimes short (to protect my ears).

Thank you.


----------



## PalomPorom (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm a metal fan. If it doesn't make you want to break shit then I don't like it.
Used to be a hiphop fan too but rap these days ain't what it used to be

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

Rock, jazz fusion, dream pop, classic J-rock, city pop, and chillwave.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 16, 2019)

Rock (most notably, I follow Feeder, though I like mostly the grunge/britpop sound tbh).
Electronic (mostly older chiptune VGM, though I loved Sonic CD's JP/PAL OST, and also like songs from The Prodigy and Fatboy Slim)
Synthpop (and other related genres, Computer Magic/zdanz is cuteee)
Pop (Taylor Swift, Avril Lavigne and a few others)
Reggae (The Skints come to mind as a good reggae style artist from current times, Judge Dread/Alex Hughes was also a brilliant white reggae artist from back in the day...)

:3


----------

